

Ask HN: Is this all there is to life? - quizbiz
http://media.tumblr.com/b9vfl4b63iabvohao1FMpffKo1_500.jpg

======
jganetsk
Cheer up, for a million years, it was a lot worse than this.

------
Psyonic
Yes, but it's not so bad.

